# PSX Emulator



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good PSX emulator? Also, it would be great if it supported an external game pad (PS3 controller).

If it matters, I'm running CM7.

Thanks!


----------



## turnyface (Jun 29, 2011)

"skinien said:


> Can anyone recommend a good PSX emulator? Also, it would be great if it supported an external game pad (PS3 controller).
> 
> If it matters, I'm running CM7.
> 
> Thanks!


Why not just buy a psx?


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

It's hard to bring a TV, PSX, and UPS on a plane.


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

FPSE + Sixaxis = win


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

"UNC said:


> FPSE + Sixaxis = win


Thanks! I was looking at that one and couldn't get confirmation that it works with sixaxis.


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

skinien said:


> Thanks! I was looking at that one and couldn't get confirmation that it works with sixaxis.


Well you need the Sixaxis app.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

"UNC said:


> Well you need the Sixaxis app.


Yeah. Using it on snes already. Thanks!


----------

